# Emails send yet they stay in outbox??



## daisymaisy (May 22, 2006)

Hello, I have a problem with my outlook & outlook express. I write an e-mail and when I go and click send all it does is stay in the outbox and flash a warning on the outbox-status window.. people tell me they've received the email numer ous times, eventhough it hasn't left the outbox on my pc. Can someone tell me how to resolve this? It's very important I know my work emails are sending. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

What versions of Outlook and OE are you using? Are you on a network, and. if so, are others on the network having the same problem?


----------



## uhaligani (Apr 6, 2006)

Two possible reasons I can think of.. One is that you may have your anti virus configured to check outgoing mail - thats not neccessary. The other is that you may have accidentally got the server timeout (Accounts/advanced - the scale at the middle of the window, I would suggest, should be about half way) at too short an interval.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Just to make things clear for me - do the messages ultimately disappear from the Outbox but not show up in the Sent Items folder? (If so, check under the Tools/Options/Preferences/E-mail Options (Outlook) or Tools/Options/Send (OE) and make sure that the "Save copies of sent messages..." is checked.)
If they just pile up in your outbox, however, that is something else that I will have to think about more.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Check out this link: http://groups.google.com/group/micr...47104dbd078/759244fdbafc7635#759244fdbafc7635
It might give you an idea about what to check into.


----------



## daisymaisy (May 22, 2006)

Umm... the emails send to people, but in both programs Outlook Express & Outlook all of the emails stay in the outbox even after it shows up in someone else's email that it has been sent. This is really frustrating. Could it have to do with McAfee? 

I don't think that link will help me.. but thanks anyway


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

It is possible that your anti-virus quarantined your Sent mailbox(es) (assuming you have your outgoing e-mails scanned for viruses), in which case it will prevent anything else from going there.
You can open up your ant-virus (with your e-mail clients closed) and see what is in quarantine. If your sent mailboxes are, remove them from the list. You should then run a virus scan to make sure your system is clean.
If things still don't work, try going to where the sent mailboxes are located on your PC. With your e-mails clients closed, re-name your old Sent mailboxes and create new ones with the proper names.
Good luck.


----------



## 2061007 (Feb 21, 2007)

Did you ever solve the problem, I am having the exact same situation.


----------

